
Green Bonds Without the Bonds - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-06/green-bonds-without-the-bonds
======
bradj
Absolutely amazing. If there is money to be rung out of the system, financiers
will find it.

> A zero-coupon bond with zero redemption at maturity.” There is something
> final about that sentence; when you get to a zero-coupon bond with zero
> redemption at maturity, you know you have come to the end of financial
> engineering. It is the creation of financial value out of the absence of
> cash flows. You will give Denmark money for this certificate, and in
> exchange you will get a certificate. What will you get for the certificate?
> Well, you will get the certificate.

